# Two pieces light weight rotors for stock GTI/R32 brakes.



## xola3que (Jul 9, 2008)

Just finished helping out a bunch of people with Cayenne brakes getting their custom made light weight rotors over at golfMKV.com. Quite a few folks PM'd me and asked if I can do something similar for the GTI/R32. So while still on the roll, I'm gauging interests to see if any of your guys want an economical solution two pieces light weight rotors to work with your stock front and back brakes. Shedding weight, increase brake performance and looks cool all at the same time.

Hats are $350 four corners anodized either black or gray. Coleman rings $150 a piece. Way cheaper than RB solutions for sure.

330mm front rings, 312mm rear for GTI, 345mm and 328mm for R32s. We'll base the new rotors on my current hat design so it's the matter of submit a spec sheet to Coleman and get the correct rotor rings to work. You can ask for any rotor finish option you want.

We need at least 15 people to keep the price down as above. 

I will upload the actual final rotors in a few




















different hat style


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

Can you make rotor hats with different offsets?

Also is it possibole to have hat holes where ring attaches open?

I can provide all the measurements for the open holes. Or can draw it in AutoCAD if needed.
Let me know.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Start in on mk4 20th/337/GLI sizes, and I'll test them on track... :wave:
F: 312x25
R: 256x22


----------



## YNotBoost1 (Mar 25, 2002)

Will these fit Porsche boxster calipers? Any plans for an increased diameter rear for the GLI similar to ECS 12.1 rear upgrade?


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

p


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Looks nice - it's all about the hardware - thou !*

LOOKS NICE - IT'S ALL ABOUT THE _* HARDWARE*_ - THOU ! 

Dam Wish I New of a GB on 2 pc rotors earlier for the CC 

Anyone Know what the Hub Dia is on CC ?

Looks like - I have to dig up a bunch of Brake Rotor Spec's .


----------



## shortysclimbin (Sep 27, 2005)

I would be looking for a few sets of 312mm x 25mm mk5 hats and slotted only rotors. Also if you are doing the mk4 gli rear rotor sizes I could be interested in some custom hats.


----------



## big-ben (Nov 9, 2006)

Do you think you could adapt RS4 B7 brakes to mk4 plateform ?


‘A’ Outside Diameter - mm 365
‘B’ Thickness - mm 34
‘C’ Eye Diameter - mm 240
‘D’ Inside Flange Diameter - mm 201
‘H’ Mtg Flange Thickness - mm 7.3
‘M’ P.C.D. Diameter - mm 220
Mounting Hole Number 10


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

shortysclimbin said:


> I would be looking for a few sets of 312mm x 25mm mk5 hats and slotted only rotors. Also if you are doing the mk4 gli rear rotor sizes I could be interested in some custom hats.



I fellow Vortex Member tuned Me in to these :

http://www.racingbrake.com/v/main/two_piece_compare.asp?finish=Open Slot


----------



## shortysclimbin (Sep 27, 2005)

yeah RB has them for the front but not the rear. And there hat prices are extremely high... I might just end up machining up a set or two


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

The Other Thing I Noticing is , Once these so call Big Brake Kit get You to Buy IN 

They soak the Hell out of ya , for Ring replacement !

At least You can pick up a set of fairly stock set up's and the Replacement Rings aren't
like $450.00 . _-->>


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

Can I upgrade a set of old and beat ECS 2 piece with these rings?


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

I'm in for a set of the 330mm and 312mm with 5x100 centers.


----------



## MNR32 (Sep 21, 2010)

What happened to this thread? I understand that it's over a year old but I'm curious if you made any of those Rotors for an R32. I need a new set and I don't really feel like spending the $800 on RB rotors.


----------



## zamergli (Apr 18, 2010)

me too i need a set for a r32 04


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*OK - Two Hats Please*

Have a few Questions for You - the 330 Rings what width 28 mm Disc Ring ?
Bolt Pattern etc. - Please

The Hats _ I take it are like the First Set of Black Hats with : Full Floating Hardware ?

:beer:


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Dan is asking ?*

These Hats have the Hardware Type - I believe I Need ( ? ) 






























































[/QUOTE]


----------

